# Much Improved Courier Rates for N.Ireland and Republic of Ireland



## EliteCarCare (Aug 25, 2006)

To our customers based in N.Ireland and Republic of Ireland, I am pleased to announce that we are in the process of finalising some very attractive courier rates for parcels upto 30kgs.

We should have the final numbers next week but they will be considerably less than we are currently offering.

We appreciate that most of you get a raw deal when it comes to buying your detailing goods from the UK so this should improve things for you. :thumb:

More info to come...

Cheers

Alex


----------



## paulmcmillen (Mar 3, 2008)

Nice one, thats good to hear! :thumb: Pity, I put an order through on Monday there and I know what you mean about the raw deal...  Darn NI!


----------



## Sweetcakes (Dec 9, 2008)

Excellent stuff, great to see:thumb: My next paycheck may be heading your way:lol:


----------



## adam1942 (Jun 3, 2008)

just made a purchase.. wish I had read this first!! oh well will deffo help out next time


----------



## EliteCarCare (Aug 25, 2006)

Update 22/08/09:

We are pleased to offer customers a flat rate of £14.99 for packages upto 30kg, anything over and above that will increase in small 1 kg increments.

The site had been updated and this price will now apply for all orders to N.I.

For the Republic of Ireland the charges are on a sliding scale dependant on the weight.

The same excellent and fully trackable delivery service will apply, we don't compromise on quality of service just to get a good deal!  

Thanks

Alex


----------

